# Mein Teich (500l)



## Ebbs (24. Mai 2009)

*Ein hallo an alle.*
Habe mir ein Teichbecken gekauft mit 500 l .
Auch paar Teich Pflanzen wie setzte ich die jetzt dort ein???
Würde gern ein paar __ Molche dort mit rein machen was is da zu beachten??? 
Könnte man auch ein paar Goldfiche rein machen oder lieber ni???
Brauch man eine Pumpe oder geht es auch ohne??? Wollte mir eine Solar Teichpumpe holen weiß aber ni ob es sein muss....


----------



## axel (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich (500l)*

Hallo Ebbs 

Herzlich Willkommen

:willkommen

Die Pflanzen setzt Du in ein Kies/Lehm Gemisch (zum Beispiel Spielsand).
Die Pflanzerde die an den Pflanzen ist vorsichtig abspühlen .
Wasserschwertlilien kannst Du auch einfach nur mit Kieselsteinen fixieren .
Fische würd ich nicht einsetzen bei der Teichgröße. 
Molche kommen von alleine wenn Du ihnen es behaglich eingerichtet hast .
Also das mit der Pumpe denke ich kannste machen wie Du es gut findest .
Ich persönllich find bewegtes Wasser gut .
Wie ist Dein Vorname ? Halte und mit Fotos auf den Laufenden .
Wenn Du Fragen hast frag ruhig .

Lg
axel


----------



## Ebbs (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich (500l)*

Also meine name is erst mal Maik....:smoki
Ja Bilder werden heute gemacht..... Kann man irgend welche anderen tiere rein machen???  
Haben gestern von einem kleinen Fluß __ Schilf mit genohmen wie bekomme ich das zum wachen bei mir im Teich???
Schon mal im vor rauß DANKE.....:beeten


----------



## Ebbs (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich (500l)*

Hier sind mal paar Bilder.....


----------



## rcm2602 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich (500l)*

haben deine pflnzen schon mal ein bischen mehr wind abbekommen und sind stehen geblieben??
habe das selbe becken und sie in dem rand eingepflanzt und da halten sie nicht wirklich gut!


----------



## Franzel5 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich (500l)*

Hallo,
Dein Teich ist für Fische zu klein und nicht tief genug.

Alles andere an Tieren kommt von allein wenn es ihnen gefällt. Wenn nicht hat es auch keinen Zweck welche einzusetzen.

Lies Dir doch bitte das Basiswissen durch. Da ist alles nötige Wissen für einen Anfänger drin.

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich (500l)*

Hallo Maik, 

Tiere werden sich von ganz alleine einfinden... nur etwas Geduld. 
Du solltest aber ein Brett oder ähnliches so in den Teich stellen, das Tiere auch wieder hinauskommen. So hast Du für viele Tiere ggf. eine tödliche Falle im Garten. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## TazmanischerT (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich (500l)*

Hi,
also wenn du kleine Fische darin halten willst - mal ein kleiner Tip : 
Es sieht bei dir arg danach aus als wenn der Teich ziemlich Frei steht.....also nicht direkt unter Bäumen usw.......so gebe den Fischen eine Art Schutz.

Haben bei uns auch vor kurzem erst ein Teich angelegt....dieser faßt gerad mal 160l und steht auch ziemlich Frei......von unseren paar Goldfischen haben bisher leider nur noch 5-6 überlebt......und das sind die kleinsten von denen....alle größeren Fische wurde bisher gefressen....von Vögeln oder Katzen......

Habe seitdem nun auch eine art "Holzgrotte" eingebaut unter der die Fische schutz finden.....und diese nutzen sie auch wenn sie gefahr wittern.

Also auch ruhig das mit bedenken.......bin zwar absolut kein Experte im Teich angelegenheiten.......ist nur so eine Erfahrung von mir zu anfang  

Gruß : Michael


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich (500l)*



TazmanischerT schrieb:


> bin zwar absolut kein Experte im Teich angelegenheiten.....



Hallo Michael,

und herzlich willkommen. Das Zitat oben, ist das Einzige von Deinem Posting, was ich unterschreiben würde. In Ebbs Teich gehören gar keine Fische. Und ganz ehrlich: Deine Fische, die die Katze geholt hat, haben das bessere Los gezogen, als die übriggebliebenen.

Warum? Das habe ich in einem anderen Thread gerade (mal wieder) versucht zu erklären. Lies es Dir mal durch. Ich hoffe, Du verstehst dann, was ich meine.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/35


----------



## TazmanischerT (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich (500l)*

Kann deine Meinung teils schon nachvollziehen.....so ist es ja nun nicht.
Nur reden wir hier bei meinen Fischen nicht von 30cm lappen.....sondern von gerad mal 3cm Fischen.....wenn überhaupt  
Nur wie ich hier nu schon oft gelesen habe gibt es da bei euch wohl 2 spalten/Meinungen....die einen dafür...die anderen dagegen


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich (500l)*

Nein, aber auch die Zwerge wachsen. Das sind schließlich noch Babys. Und möchtest Du als Erwachsener noch in ein Kinderbettchen gezwängt werden?


----------



## gemag (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich (500l)*

Gibt es darüber wirklich zwei Meinungen?Dann gibt es noch viele unwissende und ich hoffe ihr seit es nun nicht mehr und sorgt dafür das eure Tiere eine faire Chance haben sich so zu entwickeln wie ihr es an ihrer Stelle auch gern würdet!


----------



## Barbor (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich (500l)*



TazmanischerT schrieb:


> .
> Nur reden wir hier bei meinen Fischen nicht von 30cm lappen.....sondern von gerad mal 3cm Fischen.....wenn überhaupt





Hallo


auch die kleine Fische wachsen!!!!!!
Ich finde das tierquälerei......ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## TazmanischerT (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich (500l)*

Wohl alles reine ansichtssache  
Sollte aber an dieser stelle auch nicht weiter disskutiert werden....dafür gibts sicherlich andere Threads.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich (500l)*

Fischbesatz im Miniteich ist durchaus keine Ansichtssache sondern die Schwierigkeiten und Hindernisse sind fundiert argumentiert und an Beispielen belegt an vielen Stellen im Forum. Wie z.B. oben bereits von Blumenelse verlinkt. 
In einem hast Du aber Recht, hier braucht man das nicht auch noch argumentieren. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------

